# The Heidleberg Catechism Rap. This is awesome



## Michael Doyle (Oct 26, 2010)

The First Ever Rap Song About the Heidelberg Catechism


----------



## jjraby (Oct 26, 2010)

epic


----------



## Michael Doyle (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree. If I have to listen to rap, well...this is very listenable. The content is great


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Oct 26, 2010)

My pastor posted that on his Facebook page as well as a group that he runs. I Found it to be great, and even passed it on to a friend.

One of my main objectives in my German studies is to be able to translate the Heidelberg Catechism from German to English.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 26, 2010)

As I listened to it, I couldn't help but seeing Dr. Clark bobbing his head listening to it.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 26, 2010)

I was not able to listen to it on my iPad... Guess Apple isn't the greatest thing since sliced bread, I mean seriously they just denied me Heidleberg Rap!


----------



## Jack K (Oct 26, 2010)

Priceless. An instant classic.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 27, 2010)

I can_not_ believe that those sinful beats were associated with that wonderful document. Have you no decency?


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 27, 2010)

That was incredible! I sat here and actually teared up listening to it. That fellow is talented.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 27, 2010)

jjraby said:


> epic





---------- Post added at 06:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 AM ----------




AThornquist said:


> Have you no decency?



This coming from a man with dancing bananas in his signature!


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 27, 2010)

That was terrific. C.J. Mahaney and Curtis Allen could be the greatest collaborators since Lennon and McCartney. Curtis, the talent and CJ the muse of course.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Oct 27, 2010)

Great stuff!


----------



## Phil D. (Oct 27, 2010)

The first tolerable rap I've ever heard...


----------



## Michael Doyle (Oct 27, 2010)

I cant quite go that far Phil but I agree as one who doesnt get rap, very cool. It caused me to go read the Heidelberg which cannot be bad


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Oct 27, 2010)

Phil D. said:


> The first tolerable rap I've ever heard...


 
You should get out more.  Curtis' albums are all tolerable, theological and just plain good. There's also Christcentric, shai linne and a host of other folks.


----------



## Phil D. (Oct 27, 2010)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Phil D. said:
> 
> 
> > The first tolerable rap I've ever heard...
> ...


 
Sorry, rap simply isn't my cup of tea. I do like a variety of music within almost all other music genres though.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 27, 2010)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Phil D. said:
> 
> 
> > The first tolerable rap I've ever heard...
> ...


 
Count me among those who need to get out more. At some level I realize there's real art and poetry in this sort of thing (or there can be), but I'm generally inclined to like an old-fashioned hymn better.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't get rap . . . 'cause of the gap . . . in the map . . . under my cap . . . yo.
But the Heidelberg Catechism . . . is the one that makes my heart warm . . . and keeps me from schism . . . don't ya know, yo?

But, that was HIIIIII...larious


----------



## Michael Doyle (Oct 27, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> I don't get rap . . . 'cause of the gap . . . in the map . . . under my cap . . . yo.
> But the Heidelberg Catechism . . . is the one that makes my heart warm . . . and keeps me from schism . . . don't ya know, yo?
> 
> But, that was HIIIIII...larious



I do believe you have missed a calling Dennis


----------



## Brother John (Oct 27, 2010)

Great!!! I finally got to a laptop and listened to it. Now we need one of these talented reformed rappers to rap the Westminster....


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 27, 2010)

Was that extemporaneous? It seemed like he challenged him to do it there but then had parts that made it seem like he had worked on it ahead of time.

Either way:


----------



## Christopher88 (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice; 
Now will someone make a country song, singing of the great reformed faith


----------



## JM (Oct 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;WikOUtCAwaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WikOUtCAwaU[/video]


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Oct 29, 2010)

It's ok for you (or anyone else) not to like the genre. 

btw, I don't believe that this is necessarily appropriate for Sunday morning. But that's me.


----------



## SRoper (Oct 29, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> As I listened to it, I couldn't help but seeing Dr. Clark bobbing his head listening to it.


 
I saw this on the Heidelberg, so I'm sure he was!

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------




Semper Fidelis said:


> Was that extemporaneous? It seemed like he challenged him to do it there but then had parts that made it seem like he had worked on it ahead of time.
> 
> Either way:


 
At first I was confused, but if you read the post, it appears that Curtis Allen was challenged by CJ Mahaney, and then Curtis later sent him ths song using the audio from the challenge as the introduction.


----------



## PresbyDane (Oct 29, 2010)

I like it


----------



## TimV (Oct 29, 2010)

Dude!


----------



## Brother John (Oct 29, 2010)

Sonny said:


> Nice;
> Now will someone make a country song, singing of the great reformed faith


----------

